# ipsec-tools (racoon) multiple clients behind same nat ip

## Liquido

I'm googling like stupid and found tons of topic but no real solution.

Is it possible with racoon or maybe openswan to have multiple clients behind the IP ?

I'm tesing with racoon + XAuth and with openswan xl2tp

----------

